# help



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

This is what still hanging. What do I do? Its clear and about 6 inches long


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No pic...and that's what's hanging where? exactly...


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Phone won't let me send Pict! It clear and hanging from her back side she had babies at 1.30


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Has she passed the afterbirth??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Clear...as in like streaming mucous? Are you sure she's done kidding? I'm trying to remember if mine ever had anything clear after kidding...seems like it was always bloody looking. Do you want to send the pic to me and I can post it for you?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she hasn't passed the afterbirth, stand behind her and "bump" her belly.... Grasp hands together around her and pull upward allowing her belly to drop back into your clasped hands, if she has a kid still in there you'll feel it bump against your hands


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Also speaking of this stuff. My does that kidded over a week ago she still has a bloody discharge coming from her rear. Is this normal?? She acts normal and regular.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Normal


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

4season...perfectly normal for them to have some nasty looking discharge for several weeks. If it starts smelling nasty too....that's an infection and needs treated


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I thought it was normal but just making sure. I don't think it has a smell to it cause I never heard of sniffing goats butts before!!:0


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nubiandairy if it is a long string with yellow suction cup tissue on it she is passing aft birth. 
If you want you can tie a knot in it up close but don't pull on it.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes pleas can I send u picture!?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

No not sure she's done....this is my first time


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Just gave her 1 cc oxytonin


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

1st kid was at 130 last prob around 230...


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

During kidding lots of goo but don't think was any after birth...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

sent....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Is she is distress?? Is her ligs coming back??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is pic

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go in and check for another kid.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. That doesn't like the end of kidding....


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

No distress up and letting kids nurse nibbling on me looking for food......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would still go in and check. What is hanging out is not the placenta. What I'm seeing would say to me that there are more kids to come out.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

What about the oxytocin won't that put her back in laybor?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If kid is malpositioned it won't help. You really need to go in or get the vet out to be sure there are no more kids.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I totally agree!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

The too dropped but now its back. How do I go in and what to look for?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Let her keep standing up? What if cervix is closed and will it be?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Is it dangerous and I should have a vet do it or can I do it?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You should be able to do it but if you really worried about how and have a vet call...but it needs done soon

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It needs to be done now before the cervix closes. If you feel too uncomfortable, then get the vet out. I just really don't like that that is all you're seeing and no placenta passed.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cervix should still be open & kid should be felt only a few inches away.
Someone went fishing for her kids here a few days ago & successfully brought them out & it was her first time to assist.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Go how far in and I should b able to feel baby? And wat if cervex is closed. Could she have ate it in 20 time and I didn't see? Cuz first string fell but now another is hanging


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hon...call the vet. Now.

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cervix is not closed yet Im sure.
You will feel kid if one is still there right at the door; about 8".
There will be no mistake about it
Take any rings off, cut nails short wash up & go for it.
When she pushes you pull down.
No time to waste get to it you can do it.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

If you are that nervous about goin in I would call the vet ASAP!!! The kid might already be dead with as long as it has been, but it can also kill the mother!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Any news? 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Spoke with her on the phone. Three kids no one else in there. Everything is A Ok.;-)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome! Glad it's all ok

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it is all ok. It is always better to go in and check to be sure.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

nancy d said:


> Spoke with her on the phone. Three kids no one else in there. Everything is A Ok.;-)


Did she go in and find another??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad all is OK


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Momma has a fabulous rear view on her udder. Man!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Morgan was the pic taken after #3 or before? You did awesome by the way!:thumbup:


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Nancy d you are fabolous! Can't thank you enof for my goats and I! Thank you, thank you, thank you! U really know your stuff and its great to have confident people at your side w no vet! Was a blessing. Kccjer thank you for helping me get important pictures when my junk phone decided no to work! By the way today I found out the vet was in the hospital having twins last night unexpectedly! Mama goat is looking good like she had been, no discharge at all today. Got my penicillin and getting ready for her first 10cc.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:hi5: Happy to be of assistance! So glad it all turned out so well!! Ahem...I believe MORE pics are in order????? :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything is ok. If you ever question if there is a kid, then go in. Over the last 2 years I have been hearing too many stories of retained dead kids and people didn't go back in even though they questioned it. So many people have lost their does to retained dead kids that now I don't hesitate to go in or tell someone to go in and check. Well worth the check if you can save your doe.

Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: That's just for the first dose, an extra kick. After that 6cc for four days.
She should also be getting probiotics anywhere from 8-12 hrs after the penicillin.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

And to all u pro's I tip my hat! I have no idea how yall record times, amounts, weights, amounts, pictures and phone calls all at the same time! Wow! This is sad but I was so worked up and amazed I can't even tell you in what order they came out!!! But they r very healthy and ALL GIRLS! And my orphan is a girl too. So in a week I went form 2 lovely Ladys to 6 all together!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats but please post some pics of the girlies!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Picture was after the 3rd kid. And let me tell u...I'd much rather go in fishing for another kid any day.....then have to stick her w that needle and penicillin!!! Now that was a time!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Nubiandairy said:


> Picture was after the 3rd kid. And let me tell u...I'd much rather go in fishing for another kid any day.....then have to stick her w that needle and penicillin!!! Now that was a time!


 How far did you go in to feel the baby?? Also what I ment to say way can you most like new pics 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

*babies*

We are thankful!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute babies! Love those white ears

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just doll babies!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Three time darlins!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So cute!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Spanish (Feb 13, 2013)

very cute, can't get over those long legs on the one. and hats off to you good job:hammer:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Awww. Beautiful babies! My first goat was a Nubian. That big buck looks huge to me,compared to the other two. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

